# Better late than never.



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2019)

Looking at cl last night I found this Alaskan sawmill for $75.00. Maya picked it up for me today. I love that woman!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2019)

Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 30, 2019)

Now you need a chainsaw


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Now you need a chainsaw


I was wondering how that worked...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2019)

That is super cool Don! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2019)

I picked up a chainsaw last month. The owner said it didn't work very well and he bought 3 sharpening jigs that came with it. When I looked at the saw I gave a low offer which they accepted. I turned the chain around and it works just fine.

Reactions: Funny 11 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2019)

I just got a text from the worlds greatest wife who says "I have been talking to a guy today with 30 board feet of this, how much do you want to get?

I love that woman!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

Dang, that is sweet. How thick is it?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I picked up a chainsaw last month. The owner said it didn't work very well and he bought 3 sharpening jigs that came with it. When I looked at the saw I gave a low offer which they accepted. I turned the chain around and it works just fine.


Another version of that story is that a man was having trouble getting the chain saw to work. He took it back to the dealer and the service guy jerked the starter cord. When it roared to life, the man asked, "What's that sound?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 30, 2019)

Order extra for your closet friends and primates.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

Don, it's time to separate the "closet" friends from the real friends like me. Just think of all the crap you put up with from some people on this site. Now me, I don't ever call you names like "stoooped islander." When can I buy a LFRGB of that gorgeous wood?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Don, it's time to separate the "closet" friends from the real friends like me. Just think of all the crap you put up with from some people on this site. Now me, I don't ever call you names like "stoooped islander." When can I buy a LFRGB of that gorgeous wood?



Bless your heart Larry, you don't know any better. Only his closest friends call him a Stoopid Islander

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

Tony said:


> Bless your heart Larry, you don't know any better. Only his closest friends call him a Stoopid Islander


Are you saying that I don't know any better because he really is a stoopid islander? Shame on you for calling my buddy Don such a name. Don, I'll send my mailing address to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 30, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just got a text from the worlds greatest wife who says "I have been talking to a guy today with 30 board feet of this, how much do you want to get?
> 
> I love that woman!
> 
> View attachment 159932


Come on, does that really happen? 

How ‘bout some evidence when it gets to your new shop?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 30, 2019)

I want to believe, really!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

I think Tom wants you to prove it by sending him a box also.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 30, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I think Tom wants you to prove it by sending him a box also.


I didn’t ask for that, but hey, what a great idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> I didn’t ask for that, but hey, what a great idea.



Just call in intuition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow, the friends come out of the woodwork for curly wood...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 30, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow, the friends come out of the woodwork for curly wood...


That's not just any curly wood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 30, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just got a text from the worlds greatest wife who says "I have been talking to a guy today with 30 board feet of this, how much do you want to get?
> 
> I love that woman!
> 
> View attachment 159932



The answer is 30. I really hope you got that answer right.

BTW, @Tom Smart , Maya is definitely the wife who would do that - I highly doubt Don's trying to pull one over on us!

Nice scores, Don!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 30, 2019)

Sprung said:


> The answer is 30. I really hope you got that answer right.
> 
> BTW, @Tom Smart , Maya is definitely the wife who would do that - I highly doubt Don's trying to pull one over on us!
> 
> Nice scores, Don!



What’s that saying? “Trust but verify” (I’m old enough to have learned that from Ronnie).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb (Jan 30, 2019)

Don if you do get extra, I would like to make some curly pens. The curly stuff on the bay stores is either ridiculous expensive or not that impressive. That pictures is drool worthy. I'm always on the look out in our for sale section.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2019)

He wants a pretty penny for it but maya is Jewish so we will see...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 30, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> He wants a pretty penny for it but maya is Jewish so we will see...



Any of these work?

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Any of these work?
> 
> View attachment 159942


Oh you sad little mainlander, that's not enough for a Budweiser here braddah but you keep saving and soon you will be able to get a nice end cut from a pen blank...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> He wants a pretty penny for it but maya is Jewish so we will see...



I have a hawaiian coin. That could be worth thousands....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 31, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I picked up a chainsaw last month. The owner said it didn't work very well and he bought 3 sharpening jigs that came with it. When I looked at the saw I gave a low offer which they accepted. I turned the chain around and it works just fine.


Was he from Texas?

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 31, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh you sad little mainlander, that's not enough for a Budweiser here braddah but you keep saving and soon you will be able to get a nice end cut from a pen blank...


Come on, that’s a 5 gallon water jug I’ve been putting pennies in for over 20 years. Gotta be at least 1 pretty one in there. Probably enough copper to plumb a house. You’ll have to come here to pick it out though, after 20 years the jug is too heavy to lift.

PS I don’t drink Budweiser, Kona maybe.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 31, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I was wondering how that worked...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 31, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just got a text from the worlds greatest wife who says "I have been talking to a guy today with 30 board feet of this, how much do you want to get?
> 
> I love that woman!
> 
> View attachment 159932



Can I borrow her?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 31, 2019)

Congrats on the sawmill! Best of luck on the spectacular wood buy! Chuck


----------



## jasonb (Jan 31, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Can I borrow her?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

